# 2001 Maxima Recent Work



## buffmaxima (Dec 5, 2008)

After failing NYS safety and emmissions inspection, had work done yesterday to replace right outer tie-rod and left (lower?) control arm, rear brake job, performed realignment, and replaced two rear o2 sensors, all for a grand total of over $1500. Upon attempting to leave the service garage, I noticed a loud scraping noise. They put the car back up on the rack, and showed me where the outer "lip" of the brand new control arm had just made a significant gouge in my left front rotor. They said it was a control arm design flaw, and their solution to the problem was to "hammer" the control arm lip until it did'nt scrape the rotor any more. When I asked if the gouge in the rotor (only 4 months old) would be a problem, they told me with a straight face No, it's not a problem. When I asked if the damage to the brand new control arm wouldn't rust (I'm in Buffalo, NY where the roads are heavily salted in winter), the technician said he would slap some paint on it. Then, on my way in to work this morning, the SES light was back on (P0420 or 0430, cat efficiency below threshold). I plan on demanding the following from the service garage at no extra charge: new rotor, new control arm, and fix emmisions problem so I can get inspection sticker. Any thoughts?


----------

